# a guy said if you lose weight your head shrinks ... wtf ..someone plz



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Dec 3, 2008)

tonight i was at a gym and i a heard a guy telling some other guy that his head is shrinking because he wears fitted baseball caps and hes wearing smaller hats then he did months ago and he said its from him losing weight.. i know if you lose weight you will lose weight in your face but HEAD. im like come on dude? . it was very hard not to laugh or even say something when i heard him say that.. if im wring someone please tell me but you cant shrink your head , i mean you cant shrink ya damn skull......... has anyone else ever heard this before and if so do tell


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 3, 2008)

Did you punch him in the stomache?


----------



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Dec 3, 2008)

no , i had to save all my energy on not laughing LOL...........i shoulda told him are you gonna wait up for santa with the cookies and milk


----------



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Dec 4, 2008)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2008)

I've seen some dudes with fat heads before, this black dude in the Navy was over weight and had folds of fat that came up the back of his neck to the base of his skull and his head was shaved and you could see folds on top of his head....I've never seen a skinny bald guy like that......their must be some fat stored under the skin up their.....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2008)

Its true.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2008)

Sometimes my turtlehead shrinks if it's cold.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 4, 2008)

I know when I lost weight my cap size shrunk by a 1/4 inch. 

Obviously your skull isn't shrinking but any residual fat stored between the skull and scalp may. Seem very logical.

Of course we're talking about a sizable weight lose here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2008)

if you get a haircut your head shrinks and you wear a smaller ballcap.


----------



## ecco (Dec 4, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> Did you punch him in the stomache?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 4, 2008)

ecco said:


>



What...Im just saying...... 
See, there was the first mistake, he didn't punch him in the stomache, could have solved some issues.


----------



## MeatZatk (Dec 5, 2008)

true story


----------



## Vortura (Jun 17, 2009)

I know you guys think this topic is funny like most people would, but I've been losing weight and my head's been shrinking all year. The main way I can tell is because I have sleep apnea, so I have to wear a CPAP mask when I sleep. It's adjustable, and every few weeks or month I have to make it smaller so it fits my face and head. There's also a chance that by losing weight, the sleep apnea will go away. It might have been caused by being overweight.

In the last 2 years I went from 230-190 by training 5 days a week and eating a low-fat diet. I looked like a double chinned slob compared to now. I'm 38 and never had a weight problem until my early 30's when I no longer did physical work and started sitting at a desk all day, but my diet sucked and I went a few years barely getting any exercise whatsoever.

It feels great weighing 40 pounds less and being twice as strong. I'm never going back again.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, your head shrinks when you lose weight. The skeletal structure stays the same.


----------

